# 250 skid steer



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a 250 skid steer with a hyd. leak. I have opened up the cab and believe it's one of the hoses near to bottom plate. What is the easiest way to access these, there is no way of changing this from the top. Thanks for your help.


----------

